# 1963 s7 rim front axle bolt is stripped on both ends What specific model would i need



## jason morton (Jul 17, 2015)

My front S7 rim's axle bolt is stripped  on both ends. Is there anything  i can do? If i have to buy a replacement. Then what specific model of front axle bolt do i need to be looking for??? The rims are for a 1963 Schwinn Deluxe American.:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## how (Jul 17, 2015)

jason morton said:


> My front S7 rim's axle bolt is stripped  on both ends. Is there anything  i can do? If i have to buy a replacement. Then what specific model of front axle bolt do i need to be looking for??? The rims are for a 1963 Schwinn Deluxe American.:eek::eek::eek:




find a swap meet or a bike shop that deals in vintage Schwinn stuff.
To get the correct one, it has to be American made, some of the axels were made elsewhere but Americans had only american made parts


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2015)

Here is what you're looking for as far as size and threading. Note the length of this one, you might want to measure the length of yours, and if you have a front rack etc this might be to short. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...349?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5893e91235


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 17, 2015)

I have NOS kits like the ebay link above. Axle,cones,bearings, and nuts. Wald,Made in the USA.PM me if you are interested.


----------



## bike (Jul 17, 2015)

DONT FORGET some are SCHWINN APPROVED- no tsure when that started but Union and others made from hub pedals and misc for schwinn-experts?
If we had some way to measure it I may have one in the pile I will give ya free


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2015)

bike said:


> DONT FORGET some are SCHWINN APPROVED- no tsure when that started but Union and others made from hub pedals and misc for schwinn-experts?
> If we had some way to measure it I may have one in the pile I will give ya free




Most of the axles that I have pulled out of late 50's thru mid 60's hubs with the Schwinn script have Schwinn stamped on them. This indicates that Schwinn actually made these front axles. The other hubs like Atom, Union, Bendix etc may be a different story.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 17, 2015)

I believe those axles were metric thread, made by Union, but I may be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2015)

Gordon said:


> I believe those axles were metric thread, made by Union, but I may be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time.




 SAE 5/16-24 NF looks real close but it's not the metric 26 TPI that most Schwinns use.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 17, 2015)

I probably have a bunch of original ones, but Dale Alan's NOS ones sound good too.

Darcie


----------



## jason morton (Jul 18, 2015)

ill pull her out tmro n ill take a pic. thnx for all the info and help. I appreciate it.


----------



## jason morton (Jul 21, 2015)

been busy. but ill post as soon as i got time to get that pain in a axle bolt out..


----------



## jason morton (Jul 26, 2015)

I cant find any markings on the axle left besides a sideways A! On the two cups. one has a two hearts SCHWINN and two hearts after! The other has SCHWINN then two crosses after it! I measured the axle bolt at 5 1/2 inches and 1/4! And here's some pics. Sorry about the quality.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2015)

Since your threads are gone that's probably why you're getting a 1/4" reading on the diameter. You need a 5/16 x 5.5" axle that has 26 threads per inch. I hope your cones are not stripped. Usually their not due to them being harder than the axle. I purchased a lot of mixed unknown axles on eBay a while back and the majority were 24 TPI so they were pretty much useless for my Schwinn replacements unless I wanted to buy all new cones, nuts etc. Try a few of your local bike shops or maybe Memory Lane Classics for the correct replacement.


----------



## jason morton (Jul 27, 2015)

Its definitely 1/4 in diameter cuz the threads on the ends of the bolt aren't stripped..?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2015)

No such thing as a 1/4" axle on a Schwinn. All standard front hubs used a 5/16 and the heavy duty hubs had a 3/8 axle.


----------



## jason morton (Jul 27, 2015)

mabie im measuring wrong.. ill have my girlfriend do it. not good with measuring anything that aren't inches..lol


----------



## jason morton (Aug 7, 2015)

thnx bob for the axle! (-: my deluxe american is back on the road and riding like brand new!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice to hear Bob had an extra to pass on.


----------



## jason morton (Aug 13, 2015)

Yep. Old blue is back on the road. I have the og tank but i put this tank on that i took some of my own liberty with. all chrome and i like the decals so i put them on. I know she needs some more done. I want to get the discoloring out of the post decal without destroying it and some new shoes!


----------



## Ausklbc (Apr 23, 2021)

Dale Alan said:


> I have NOS kits like the ebay link above. Axle,cones,bearings, and nuts. Wald,Made in the USA.PM me if you are interested.



Do you still have some available ?


----------



## Ausklbc (Apr 23, 2021)

Nickinator said:


> I probably have a bunch of original ones, but Dale Alan's NOS ones sound good too.
> 
> Darcie



Do you still have some ? I need a front


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 23, 2021)

The 5/16 x 26 is SAE, not metric. 5/16 is in inches; 26 is the number of threads per inch.  Schwinn has a few other thread sizes that made sure you bought Schwinn replacement parts.  You can buy a complete Wald replacement axle with bearings, cones, and nuts fairly cheap. The bearings fit the Schwinn hub and from there it’s all down hill.


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 24, 2021)

If you want to go the cheaper route you could grind the nut flat an 2 opposite sides and use a wrench or a adjustable wrench just an idea


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 24, 2021)

For goobered up bolts, these thread files will get you out of trouble:





						Amazon.com: Lang Tools 2573 3-Piece Thread Restorer File Set: Automotive
					

Buy Lang Tools 2573 3-Piece Thread Restorer File Set: File Handles - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------

